# 58 New Guinea Singing Dogs seized from PA Hoarder



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

News - Shippensburg, PA - The Shippensburg News-Chronicle - Franklin Co. dog hoarder shut down, 58 rare dogs removed



> Hammond, who has been “wonderfully cooperative,” according to Bucher, will keep 10 of the animals while the other 58 have been seized and are currently being turned over to two different rescue organizations.
> 
> “It was just a hoarding situation, one of those things where he thought he could handle it,” said Bucher. “He started out with four dogs and it just got out of hand because they were not neutered or spayed.”
> 
> The 10 animals Hammond is allowed to keep must be spayed and neutered, Bucher said. Anyone who has 25 or fewer dogs is not required to possess a state kennel license.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow...never even heard of that type of dog before....and it says it all started 4 dogs that were not fixed...does that mean they are all super inbred?


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww...I grew up in Papua New Guinea. These are not easy dogs - their closest relative is the dingo. They are just domesticated and the gene pool in North America is very small (first pair left PNG in the 50's and they were zoo animals, not pets) They have a very high prey drive and are complete escape artists, they can get through anything that they can squeeze their head through. Their vocalizations a amazing and send a chill up my spine. With very careful socialization they can apparently be affectionate, but I can't imagine what these ones are like. I'm glad they're going to rescues - hopefully with breed experience! I love these dogs, but I would ever own one!


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a video of one singing,my dog got quite upset listening to it.I hope they all find good homes,not next door to me though,what a noise.




Linzi


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

wow...can you imagine what that guys house sounded like with 58 of them?!?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh wow. Do they bark too or just howl?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I would love to own a New Guinea Singing Dog. I may just have to track down this rescue.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you kidding me that thing while cute looks and sounds like a jacked up wolf with short fur. Definitely seems more wild animal than domesticate dog and that howl would send me right over the edge,lol


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

lovely dogs but wow it sounds like its being murdered i cannot imagine living with 58 all "singing" at the same time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a New Guinea Singing Dog Conservation Society. They seem to be aware of this situation.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Are you kidding me that thing while cute looks and sounds like a jacked up wolf with short fur. Definitely seems more wild animal than domesticate dog and that howl would send me right over the edge,lol


Haha, I've actually looked into them when I first hear about them; when raised in a house and integrated properly they _can _make good housepets.  I would have a lot of land and enclosures like wolf-dogs have before getting one of course, but it's a dream of ours.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

abby said:


> lovely dogs but wow it sounds like its being murdered


 Basenjis make some horrible noises too...


----------

